# IL-DuPage Co. Sub looking to network with Contractor



## LadderCo2 (Dec 23, 2014)

I have been plowing commercially since 1999. When I became a Firefighter, I wound up taking over the station plowing for my department. I am retiring in a few years, looking to get back into the subcontractor role. I would like to network with a contractors in the I-355 corridor. I currently live in Darien, but will be relocating to the Itasca area when I retire. I don't have the business off the ground, looking to see if it is something that I can make work financially. As of right now, I am not looking at salting or shoveling, just plow work. I do have experience with wheeled loaders, skid steer, CDL sized salting trucks, and ATVs. Let's talk...PM me.

-Will


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Try reaching out to Tovar or Valley Enterprises for sub work both are pretty big hitters in that area

Artic might be an option as well if you are just looking to fill a seat in a machine


----------



## LadderCo2 (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks for the recommendations! I’ve worked for Tovar in 2011/12, great place.
I’d kinda like to run my own truck as a sub...


----------



## A_Nelson (6 mo ago)

I have a lead if you're interested. Let me know.


----------



## LadderCo2 (Dec 23, 2014)

A_Nelson said:


> I have a lead if you're interested. Let me know.


Absolutely! I have been in touch with the owner of Aspen in Carol Stream.


----------



## M&N Maintenance (Dec 6, 2004)

Are you still looking? I have a few lots in Naperville and Bolingbrook


----------



## LadderCo2 (Dec 23, 2014)

M&N Maintenance said:


> Are you still looking? I have a few lots in Naperville and Bolingbrook


I am hooked up with a guy in Lake County for the season. Right now LC only makes sense because it is near my firehouse, and I can get some rest here.


----------



## M&N Maintenance (Dec 6, 2004)

No worries thanks for getting back to me.


----------



## LadderCo2 (Dec 23, 2014)

Where are you based out of? What is your primary location of contracts?


----------



## M&N Maintenance (Dec 6, 2004)

I'm located in Lockport IL. I have commercial lots from Naperville route 59 to Bolingbrook and Joliet. I primarily needed help with two lots in Naperville.


----------

